# another core shots question



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

sorry for being so posty... so Llama has gotten two distemper complex shots (spaced out, obviously): distemper, parainfluenza, hepatitis, and parvo. she also got a bordetella intranasally because she's taking a puppy class. she's scheduled on the third distemper complex shot on Oct 18th. now, i read belatedly that combos are not so good... hence my question: should she still get the third combo or should she be given just distemper and parvo (separately)?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

This doesn't answer your question directly, but is still a useful reference. You will definitely find people advocating for more minimal vaccines than this, but you should treat this as the most aggressively you should vaccinate. It is an AAHA consensus panel document, so can be very useful ammunition in arguing with a vet who is trying to talk you into something more than recommended here (e.g., annual boosters). It also distinguishes core from non-core vaccines. 

Knowing what I know now...I would probably titer rather than get the third series. If she is showing immunity, then there is no need to revaccinate. 

http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> This doesn't answer your question directly, but is still a useful reference. You will definitely find people advocating for more minimal vaccines than this, but you should treat this as the most aggressively you should vaccinate. It is an AAHA consensus panel document, so can be very useful ammunition in arguing with a vet who is trying to talk you into something more than recommended here (e.g., annual boosters). It also distinguishes core from non-core vaccines.
> 
> Knowing what I know now...I would probably titer rather than get the third series. If she is showing immunity, then there is no need to revaccinate.
> 
> http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf


her breeder gave her the 1st combo... i'll call the hospital and ask about titer.

while distemper shot is required by law, i assume the boosters aren't?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would personally give the combo shot. I do not mess around with the puppy shots. Esp. since you are in Chicago, there is still alot of parvo and distemper going around. The combo shot is actually "less" vaccine then giving 2 or 3 MORE shots to space them out. Rarely can you find seperate vaccines anymore anyways.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I agree with going ahead and getting the third set of shots. Then she should be set for the next couple of years.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Purple Poodle said:


> I agree with going ahead and getting the third set of shots. Then she should be set for the next couple of years.


i'll do that then. she took to the 2nd combo really well--no unusual sleepiness or other unusual behavior.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

We do the puppy series, booster at 1 year and then vaccinate or titer every three years after that. Parvo is very common here, so I don't take chances on that. I do not vaccinate yearly, though


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

grab said:


> We do the puppy series, booster at 1 year and then vaccinate or titer every three years after that.


Since the OP has a toy, I will quote Gayle Roberson (Poco A Poco toys), who says that one year boosters aren't a birthday present, to be given on the pup's first birthday. Rather they should be given 12 months after the last in the series of shots. And that advice really applies to rabies, i.e., give rabies at 5 or 6 months, then the booster at 17-18 months.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Since the OP has a toy, I will quote Gayle Roberson (Poco A Poco toys), who says that one year boosters aren't a birthday present, to be given on the pup's first birthday. Rather they should be given 12 months after the last in the series of shots. And that advice really applies to rabies, i.e., give rabies at 5 or 6 months, then the booster at 17-18 months.


that is very helpful.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Most clinics base the "yearly" shot date 1 year from when the rabies was given. So then it is not at 1 year old, but rather almost a year and a half and over a year from teh last combo vaccine.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I would do parvo/distemper only :rolffleyes: as a third round :noidea:

I was told that by so many breeders so many times that it is the best way to go, if possible, that I just would be afraid to do it any other way :noidea:


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

just to let you know: this hospital wouldn't titer-test her until she had all three combos.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=bigpoodleperson;122512]I would personally give the combo shot. I do not mess around with the puppy shots. Esp. since you are in Chicago, there is still alot of parvo and distemper going around. The combo shot is actually "less" vaccine then giving 2 or 3 MORE shots to space them out. Rarely can you find seperate vaccines anymore anyways.[/QUOTE]*

My vet here in Montreal would never dream of selling me any vaccines and also there is no such vet who has separated vaccines in my area.. which is a huge problem for me and my clients.

I have found a great vet in the Ontario area and he agreed to sell me the vaccine and ALAS only Distemper and Parvo.. The vaccine is $8.00 tax in and I will be subcutaneously vaccinating my puppies with them and also only take them to my vet for a general exam.
Since I do not want the entire cocktail I have a logical reason to give my vet if and when he asks me why I have not vaccinated them.. 

I would, just not with what he offers but with only the Distemper and Parvo.

I am SOOOOO glad I was able to find a vet who will sell me the vaccines and also separated. YAY !!!

I usually recommend 2 Distemper Parvo, 3-4 weeks apart and in the middle the Bordatella nasal spray. Then I only titer, and found that my adults following only 2 Dist Parv puppy vaccines had immunity up to old age.

Again I am fortunate for residing in a low risk area.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=fracturedcircle;122856]just to let you know: this hospital wouldn't titer-test her until she had all three combos.[/QUOTE]*

Another typical scam that many vets use.... sorry.. change vets and go elsewhere where your opinion will count for the benefit and health of your dog.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> [*QUOTE=fracturedcircle;122856]just to let you know: this hospital wouldn't titer-test her until she had all three combos.*




Another typical scam that many vets use.... sorry.. change vets and go elsewhere where your opinion will count for the benefit and health of your dog.[/QUOTE]

yup, i'm changing hospitals.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Ora for jumping in - I was hoping that you would  !

I see now that I got it wrong -you do only 2 rounds of parvo/distemper ! I thought it was 3 :doh: Now I will definitely remember


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Wishpoo:

Yes I only do 2 sets 4 weeks apart. and in between the Bordatella.


8 wks. old Distemper/Parvo (modified live)

10 wks. old Bordatella (nasal spray)

12 wks. old Distemper/Parvo (same)

Now IF you live in high risk area then I would suggest giving an additional 
Distemper Parvo at 16 wks. old.. but after this NO MORE.

After 3 shots I have proved with titers that my dogs have high immunity to Parvo (as well as Rabies).

I have titered dogs that have only been given DHPP twice a month apart only as puppies (not after 14 wks. of age) and when the titer came back it showed high level of antibodies.. so here you go... just proved that two puppy shots of DHPP lasted the dog for 12 years !

I used to give DHPP (the cocktail) Now thank God I found a vet who agreed to sell me the separated vaccines only Distemp and Parvo (modified live)
I am so pleased and feel much relief knowing that they do not need to get the Hepatitis and Parainfluenza which are virtually non existent anymore.

Parvo and distemper are the ones to be worried about, at least according to the vet who sold me the batch.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Ora for detailed explanation - I will print this out and put in my "Poodle Binder " : ))) !!!!!


----------

